# Retroverted Uterus and EC / ET



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

hi all
just wondering if there is anybody who has got a retroverted uterus and if this was a problem at EC / ET. 

The nurse told me that they would need to know because the catheter would have to be put in differently, but I am concerned that when I had a HSG when the radiographer went to pull the tube out I was doubled up in agony as if it had got caught on something and thought this could be because my womb is tilting backwards.

Thanks ladies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would assume if you were having discomfort they would sedate you for et aswell as ec

sedation is great by the way

ness who is an old ff member had this and no has a little one

try and take it day by day hunni


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Kara  

Quite looking forward to the sedation!! Seems it is well liked lol

Really positive to hear that someone has a little one with it


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi, I believe I have a tilted womb maybe due to Endometriosis or as Grace said it just the way I am, I dont really know!! I found 1st et absolute agony and so I always have sedation, its fab, I love it! Although I did feel pain towards the end of EC probably as thry collected more eggs this time and sedation wore off!!! I'm still in agony by the way!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

THanks Cath, always good to be prepared. Well if the sedation is on offer who am I to refuse lol

Gosh you are still in agony, I hope that it eases soon. When you get that BFP it will all be worth it


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Pix i have a uterus that is tilting the wrong way and its been fine. I was told that its not a problem and many women have them, lots who conceive naturally, so try not to worry.
If anything is painful they will give you plenty of sedation.  I didnt have pain during ec but did have after but i had 40+ follicles that needed dispersing.  Try not to worry, i had tramadol to take home and it worked wonders.

Sorry to hear Cath you are still in pain.  Did thye give you any analgesia to take home?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Jule that helps put my mind at rest


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi i have just been reading your posts, as so nervous about my first go at IVF, im not very good with dealing with pain, so many people i have spoken to say they have felt no  pain at EC, and others say its complete agony, im so scared Lol.... 

if they give you drugs to put you out of it, how come so many people feel the pain of it all.....


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

this is my first go also and so full of questions but sometimes I think it can all be looked into worried about too much. The medical team know what they are doing and will try to ensure that we are pain free. I think generally most are


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

So its your 1st go too?

I hope it all goes well for you hun n hope its works 1st time. whe are you having it done?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Leighsa.

I am doing the short antagonist protocol for ICSI. Day 3 of injections today. Egg collection is planned for sometime during the week 6th April


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh hun i really hope it works, what is ICSI, Is that different to IVF


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thank you   ICSI is where they inject the sperm directly into the egg for fertilisation IVF sperm put in with egg to do its stuff by itself


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

How come you are having ICSI? rather than ivf? did you opt to have this?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi 

I also have a retroverted uterus & during ET I had to have an empty bladder (as well as during all the early scans!).  ET itself was slightly uncomfortable but nothing to worry about.  

Good luck!

Ronnie


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thank you Ronnie. 
Empty bladder sounds good to me


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lisa they would give you icsi if there was a problem with hubbys sperm


----------

